# Pre-tyed tippet to fly section



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys. Not being a very good knot-tyer, when I heard of people pre-tying a section of tippet to their flies & tying a loop to the other end of the tippet section, it intrigued me. Using this method, you would also tie a loop at the "tippet end" of your leader. When changing flies, you simply have a loop to loop connection to do, as opposed tying tying any knots. Any thoughts? Also, how would one manage to keep a dozen of these pre-tied flies in your vest, in an organized fashion? (Seems that a leader wallet would crush\disfigure the flies). Thanks. Tight lines.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Loop-to-loop connections do save time sometimes but for tying the fly on practicing your knot tying is one of the few things you can do while sitting in your easy chair. Getting the knot tying down will make it real clean and easy to carry your flies.
I know a lot of people who favor the Davy Knot for it's simplicity. It's a quick tie that might be worth looking into.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Davy+Knot


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

For the fly the absolute easiest knot is the clinch knot. Then the improved clinch.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I tried that method for a few years when night fishing under the gun. It ended up being more trouble then it was worth for me. It did work tho. Just hated loose line hanging around.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> I tried that method for a few years when night fishing under the gun. It ended up being more trouble then it was worth for me. It did work tho. Just hated loose line hanging around.


 Ive done it before too. I use to carry the leader and fly coiled up in a plastic open compartment box that would fit in my shirt pocket. sometimes when i fish out of the boat i carry two rods. but usually i just tie a fly in the dark. Although that method didnt work out to well last night. by the time i swapped out flys in mid hatch the feed was over.:lol: Wish I would have brought the other rod.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Only time I do this is with double egg set ups. Otherwise the loop in the end of the leader has to be too big for my liking to allow the fly through to make the loop to loop connection.

J-


----------

